# [RESOLU] Petit souci de config de xfce4-sensors-plugin

## Anard

Bonjour,

C'est un détail, mais je ne comprends pas du tout ce qui se passe :

J'ai installé lm-sensors, lancé sensors-detect et renommmé ainsi mes capteurs pour donner un nom plus parlant aux ventilos :

```
cat /etc/sensors.d/H97M-D3H.conf

chip "it8620-isa-0a30"

   label fan1 "Ventilateur CPU"

   label fan2 "Ventilateur Boitier"

   label fan3 "Ventilateur Disques"

   ignore fan4

   ignore fan5

chip "coretemp-isa-0000"
```

xfce4-sensors-plugin m'affiche l'état des capteurs dans la barre du haut. Mais à chaque démarrage, il fait une erreur : 

La tension "in2" est identifiée également comme mon ventilateur boitier et c'est elle qu'il m'affiche au boot. Egalement les valeurs min et max sont perdues à chaque démarrage, je suis obligé  chaque fois de réconfigurer ce plugin à chaque reboot pour cet indicateur.

https://imgur.com/DDs8FEv.png

J'ai trouvé ce fichier de config de xfce4-sensors-plugin :

```
cat .config/xfce4/panel/xfce4-sensors-plugin-11.rc 

[General]

Show_Title=false

Show_Labels=false

Use_Bar_UI=2

Show_Colored_Bars=true

Scale=0

str_fontsize=small

val_fontsize=1

Font=Sans 11

Lines_Size=1

Cover_All_Panel_Rows=false

Update_Interval=1

Exec_Command=true

Show_Units=true

Small_Spacings=true

Command_Name=xfce4-sensors

Number_Chips=4

Suppress_Hddtemp_Message=false

Suppress_Tooltip=false

Preferred_Width=697

Preferred_Height=785

[Chip0]

Name=it8620-a30

Number=0

[Chip0_Feature9]

Id=-1

Address=9

Name=Ventilateur CPU

Color=#00B000

Show=true

Min=0,00

Max=1800,00

[Chip0_Feature10]

Id=2

Address=10

Name=Ventilateur Boitier

Color=#00B000

Show=true

Min=0,00

Max=1200,00

[Chip0_Feature11]

Id=-1

Address=11

Name=Ventilateur Disques

Color=#00B000

Show=true

Min=0,00

Max=1000,00

[Chip1]

Name=acpitz-0

Number=1

[Chip2]

Name=coretemp-0

Number=2

[Chip3]

Name=ACPI

Number=3

```

----------

## sebB

T'as essayé avec la version 1.3.95 ?

A moins que tu ne sois déjà en testing.

----------

## Anard

Merci pour ton aide. Je n'avais pas testé et ça semble résoudre le problème...   :Very Happy: 

----------

